# I can use some color help.



## Diesel10 (Jun 2, 2010)

Let me start by saying this is my first post. With that said, today I saved a 5m pitbull puppy. The person had him tied in the back of is yard to a tree, he didn't have food or water, and had a few ticks.... I did my good deed and saved him, took him home!!! The only problem I have now is trying to find out what color he is. His face is white with blueeeeee eyes, his back and sides are blueish grey withlittle back spots in the bluish gray. His dad is blue his mom is brind. I don't have any pics now cuz I'm on my phone. Hope someone can help


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds like a blue to me. The blue can range from a light silver color to a dark almost black.  
P.S. welcome to GP hope you like the site


----------



## Notabluehippo (May 23, 2010)

sounds like a merle specially with blue eye parts but maybe im just misunderstanding you


----------



## Diesel10 (Jun 2, 2010)

he's a littel under weigh


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea he is Merle  Very cute pup


----------



## Diesel10 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks, is this rare color????? I looked all over google and it just should me blue, blue fwan ect.. Well atleast now I know the color of my pup.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No it is not a rare color. It is not an APBT color so that is why you can not find it. It is a heavily debated subject.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Merle isn't rare  there are ton's of them out there here are a few

http://images01.olx.com/ui/1/88/93/2558593_1.jpg

http://pitbullsocial.com/file/pic/user/montecarlo86ls.jpg

here's another thread on Merle

http://www.gopitbull.com/keith-cane76-campos/1637-interesting-artical-merle-apbts.html


----------



## Diesel10 (Jun 2, 2010)

Man this Forum is great!!! Thanks for all the help ppl


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Any time


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

Whatever the color, he's really pretty. Love the eyes!
Welcome!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute puppy! 
He is most likely a catohoula mix. If neither of the parents looked like this color then you were not shown both the correct parents. 
here is a good article on merle to help you out:
American Pit Bull Terrier Network Merle and the Pit Bull


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So you stole the dog off the tree? I am not sure I am ok with that because the puppy looks well taken care of and not skinny. Do you know for a fact the puppy was housed on the tree all day or was he just there to go potty? No water or food does not mean the puppy was neglected it could be that was a just a spot for the puppy to go potty. 
I hope you were given this puppy and did not just take it, there is a right way and a wrong way to go about these things and Animal Services should have been involved. If you do not report these people they will just go out and do that to another dog. I have a littler of puppies in my front fenced yard with no food or water. Does that mean you would steal them from me? They are out there to go potty for a little bit then they can come in and have all the water they need, things are not always the way they seem.

So again I hope you didn't just steal this dog because IMO he does not look in bad enough shape to go and snatch him up. Animal services could have been called to check on the situation and make a determination on what to do. He does not look like a pit bull Merle is not a color found in APBT's and he does not look skinny.

The only time I think it is ok to snatch a dog is if they are in immediate danger by abuse, or in a hot car, or being beat in front of you, or as skinny as this..... but just to be on a tie out in good condition does not cut it for me.

This is a dog I got to foster from Animal services she was part of a court case and they took 23 dogs off the property. This is a skinny dog and one I would snatch









This is a show dog in good condition, see the difference?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Great post, Lisa! I too disagree with just snatching the pup under uncertain circumstances. If you were concerned about the pup's welfare, Diesel, then you should have contacted the appropriate authorities and had it investigated. As everyone else posted, he is not pure pitbull since the merle is not a true APBT coat color. He's most likely got some sort of Catahoula Cur or Leapord Dog in his blood. I hope you do enjoy your time with him, and learn all there is to learn from this site and more. Thanks for joining, and we're glad you came here. Please don't take this as us "bashing" you for doing what you thought was right, as that's not the intention. Just further educating you on proper ways to handle things. Good luck in your future endeavors with this dog, and I hope he turns out to be all you hoped for and more.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes this is not meant to bash you sorry if it came off like that I am just stating the fact the way you posted it and gave my op. I think it could have been handled differently but what is done is done welcome to the site.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't see where it says anywhere in the post that he stole the dog.

Anyways.....

He's a gorgeous boy!I love the merle color,one of my favorites!Welcome to the site!:woof:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dixie, here's what he said in his post...


DIESEL10 said:


> today I saved a 5m pitbull puppy. The person had him tied in the back of is yard to a tree, he didn't have food or water, and had a few ticks.... I did my good deed and saved him, took him home!!!


 Instead of just taking the dog, he could've called the local authorities or Animal Control to have it investigated first. I've tied my dogs out before to use the bathroom w/out food or water b/c they were only going to be out for a few brief moments. If someone took my dog b/c they thought he/she was being mistreated w/out correct knowledge of what was going on, I'd be furious. We all know it only takes a matter of minutes for a dog to be outside and get ticks on it, so that doesn't necessarily mean the dog was being mistreated. Just wanted to share that with you.


----------



## Diesel10 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol no I did not take the dog, I asked the owner wat was wrong with the dog, he said he didn't have the money to feed all his dogs so he wannted to give him away. I read the about the Merle color saying it's a mix but the mom and dad were on site. The dad was white head one blue eye and everything eles blue, mother was brind. But idk bout his color I just care that I saved him from a bad life, now my girl pitbull mastiff can have a friend. He is a hand full!


----------



## Diesel10 (Jun 2, 2010)

this his how he was after I feed him. He ate more that my mastiff!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww such a cute boy. I hate it when people have too many dogs breed them and then say they can't afford to feed them. People should not be breeding their pets when they have no means to take care of the whole litter. He's lucky you saw him and they gave him to you. Poor baby. Give him lots of love and treats and he'll be your best friend forever :woof:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, good for you taking him in. And thank you for clarifying the situation. Even if both the "parents" were on sight, that doesn't mean they were the actual parents, or that they were purebred. Just a hard fact of reality we have to face when you get a dog from a BYB (back yard breeder). I do hope you stick around and learn all that this site has to offer, and make some friends along the way. Is your female pit mix spayed? Do you intend to neuter this boy? I only ask b/c we will all be concerned about future "accidents" happening with two unaltered dogs of the opposite sex in the house.


----------



## Diesel10 (Jun 2, 2010)

this is my girl  yes she's fixed


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, ok. She's pretty! I love that mastiff head! I grew up with a few mastiffs and mastiff mixes... so I know they're great dogs and would love to have one some day, but APBTs are my first love, lol. Thank you for being responsible.


----------



## Diesel10 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea I love her very much she's great with kids and everytime I take her to the dog park ppl dont even wanna get near her, To there sup. She is the smartest friendliest dog. She know, go to bed, sit, down, BANG, speak, go PP, wait, and find ur toy! She's gonna be a great dog for diesel to learn from.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well good to hear you just didn't take the dog and yes just because you saw the parents doesn't mean they were pure bred either the color is highly debated among APBT owners. Great looking Mastiff! do a search on dog parks on this site and I hope we can change your minds about the dangers of dog parks. Plus now that your mastiff has a friend you will not have to go to the dog park 
again congrats on the pup very cute!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't let him over eat. Dogs that have not been properly fed will often gorge which can cause him to bloat, which can kill him. 


Your mastiff is a doll


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG super cute Mastiff  You got two gorgeous dogs there


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Dixie, here's what he said in his post... Instead of just taking the dog, he could've called the local authorities or Animal Control to have it investigated first. I've tied my dogs out before to use the bathroom w/out food or water b/c they were only going to be out for a few brief moments. If someone took my dog b/c they thought he/she was being mistreated w/out correct knowledge of what was going on, I'd be furious. We all know it only takes a matter of minutes for a dog to be outside and get ticks on it, so that doesn't necessarily mean the dog was being mistreated. Just wanted to share that with you.


Yes thank you for underlining that part of his post for me,but I do believe I can read.My post was just in my own way saying that there was no need to speculate on what you think may have happened and therefore started a b**** fest,when in fact you have no clue as to what's going on.Not you specifically,but anybody in general that was thinking it.

Not that it matters now anyways since he has explained himself.

Very good looking doggies you have Diesel10!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

dixieland said:


> Yes thank you for underlining that part of his post for me,but I do believe I can read.My post was just in my own way saying that there was no need to speculate on what you think may have happened and therefore started a b**** fest,when in fact you have no clue as to what's going on.Not you specifically,but anybody in general that was thinking it.
> 
> Not that it matters now anyways since he has explained himself.
> 
> Very good looking doggies you have Diesel10!


You're quite welcome. I wasn't implying that you couldn't read, just simply showing you where Lisa and myself got the idea that he took the dog. That's all. Not trying to argue with anybody.. that's not my thing. He just made it sound like that's what happened, until he clarified for us. No offense was intended, so I hope none was taken.

Yes, they are good lookin dogs, and thank you for posting/sharing them with us Diesel.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

He is beautiful puppy i've never seen a merle pit bull, my brother has a blue merle great dane!!! Your girl is also very pretty too!


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

those are 2 good lookin dogs,,,


----------



## Diesel10 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the good words... Diesel at work with me


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Great looking mastiff you got there  Glad to have you on the site  Hope you learn lots and we will always be here to answer any questions you have


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh wow from this side shot he looks like he has leopard spots  too cute


----------

